# msdosfs USB mount error (invalid argument)



## mdl90 (Nov 30, 2016)

I am unable to mount my WD MyPassport Ultra usb drive. Can anyone please assist?


```
sudo mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt/usb/
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0s1: Invalid argument
```


```
dmesg
ugen5.2: <Western Digital> at usbus5
umass0: <Western Digital My Passport 0827, class 0/0, rev 2.10/10.12, addr 2> on usbus5
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0xc001
umass0:3:0:-1: Attached to scbus3
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
da0: <WD My Passport 0827 1012> Fixed Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 575837314138354B46583638
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 953837MB (1953458176 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 121597C)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
ses0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 1
ses0: <WD SES Device 1012> Fixed Enclosure Services SPC-4 SCSI device
ses0: Serial Number 575837314138354B46583638
ses0: 40.000MB/s transfers
ses0: SCSI-3 ENC Device
```


```
ls /dev/da*
/dev/da0        /dev/da0s1
```


```
sudo file -s /dev/da0
/dev/da0: DOS/MBR boot sector MS-MBR XP english at offset 0x12c "Invalid partition table" at offset 0x144 "Error loading operating system" at offset 0x163 "Missing operating system", disk signature 0x7598f981; partition 1 : ID=0x7, start-CHS (0x0,32,33), end-CHS (0x3ff,254,63), startsector 2048, 1953456128 sectors
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2016)

User mounting doesn't come into play, the OP is root through sudo(8).

Can you post the output of `gpart show da0`?

The disk is likely to be formatted with NTFS, not FAT (which is what msdosfs(5) supports).


----------



## kpa (Nov 30, 2016)

That's definitely NTFS:


```
disk signature 0x7598f981; partition 1 : ID=0x7
```

Id 7 is NTFS.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2016)

I'll have to remember that. It might come in handy.


----------



## kpa (Nov 30, 2016)

I only remembered it now because I've been suffling around disks in a windows machine just recently and I was trying to transfer a Windows 10 installation partition by partition using CloneZilla live. It didn't work though and I had to resort to dd(1).

Those IDs are documented in the FreeBSD gpart(8) manual page, not all of what is out there but the NTFS one is there.


----------



## mdl90 (Nov 30, 2016)

`gpart show da0
=>        63  1953458113  da0  MBR  (931G)
          63        1985       - free -  (993K)
        2048  1953456128    1  ntfs  (931G)`

Then I should use fuse ntfs-3g instead.



SirDice said:


> User mounting doesn't come into play, the OP is root through sudo(8).
> 
> Can you post the output of `gpart show da0`?
> 
> The disk is likely to be formatted with NTFS, not FAT (which is what msdosfs(5) supports).


----------

